# Walborn Walleye and Hybrid Bass Fish Ohio



## Matt R (Jun 26, 2015)

Started at Deer Creek but there was a bass tournament there so went to Walborn. Hadn’t fished there for a few years but wanted to avoid the big lakes due to Memorial Day weekend. So glad we did and that there was a bass tournament at Deer Creek. My son had a day to remember. 2 Fish Ohio Fish in less than 10 minutes. First was the Hybrid Bass. 26”, 6.7lbs. And then less than 10 minutes later, 25”, 5 lb walleye. Didn’t even know they had walleye. Speaking to Ranger when leaving, he said they stocked it years ago and a rarely are any caught any more but here is proof. The smile on his face is priceless. Both caught on Berkely Flickr shads.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Fantastic catches! I went there yesterday in the kayak on the other end from where you were also to avoid the crowds. Looks as though I should have went down to where you were. I went across the Price St bridge and saw 15 kayakers so I didn't fish that area of the reservoir.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Those are both nice fish, I use to fish it a lot a few years ago before the hybrids, but your son did real good those stripers put up a good fight .caught those sizes in the Ohio river.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

Outstanding catches!! What area did you fish at Walborn? I fished deer creek Sunday evening and monday morning. All I could manage were a few small 8-9" crappie and a few 12" channels. I've been meaning to try walborn in my yak.


----------



## Matt R (Jun 26, 2015)

Both Fish caught on marina side of Price street from bridge to dam. Find the bait balls on your Fish finder and hold on!


----------



## Matt R (Jun 26, 2015)

snag said:


> Those are both nice fish, I use to fish it a lot a few years ago before the hybrids, but your son did real good those stripers put up a good fight .caught those sizes in the Ohio river.


Yes. He did great. Worked the fish well, let it peel line when it wanted to and reeled when able. Heading to Michigan on Wednesday so he will be ready for some Northern pike!


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

Lewzer said:


> Fantastic catches! I went there yesterday in the kayak on the other end from where you were also to avoid the crowds. Looks as though I should have went down to where you were. I went across the Price St bridge and saw 15 kayakers so I didn't fish that area of the reservoir.


Are there any other spots, besides the marina, to launch a kayak? I know of a few pull offs, but there are always shore fishermen there. I don't want to irritate anyone by launching where they are fishing. I need a new fishing spot that is kayak friendly. Deer creek, while rather quiet, hasn't been panning out fishing wise. Maybe I am not familiar enough with deer creek.
I'm from Canton, so the 30 min drive is perfect. Nimi, at the same drive time, seems like it is always too busy.


----------



## Matt R (Jun 26, 2015)

I do not know. I use the ramp and a boat. Not sure about kayak launching.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Are there any other spots, besides the marina, to launch a kayak?


Anywhere a road crosses the lake. There are at least 4 other roads other than Price that cross the lake in one place or another.

Nimi, which is closest to where I live and where I have been fishing regularly for over 25 years has turned into a resort that is too crowded for my tastes anymore unless it's early or late in the year. Most of those people aren't fishing either.
I'm finding I like Mogadore more and more for the seclusion and the good fishing in a kayak. Once you get away from the crowded shore points, it's pretty nice place.
I agree with you on Deer Creek. Nice and quiet and secluded but for the most part, there is better fishing elsewhere.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

berlin back waters by the airport always looked good just never made it there, deer creek dam is at the head of that area. place a guy in a yak could be all alone.


----------



## musky 1 (May 11, 2015)

good job i bet your son did have a day to remember i used to fish it before they drained it for dam repairs it was a great crappie and bass lake i never knew they stocked hybrids in there


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

musky 1 said:


> good job i bet your son did have a day to remember i used to fish it before they drained it for dam repairs it was a great crappie and bass lake i never knew they stocked hybrids in there


Deer creek and walborn are both stocked with hybrids. Rumor has it, they also made their way into Berlin from deer creek. Not sure what other lakes were stocked with them


----------



## WETSHIRT (Jun 29, 2012)

Kayak- smyak, Is Walborn a restricted lake for gas motors or a HP limit? I want to make an old man I know smile like that young man.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

WETSHIRT said:


> Kayak- smyak, Is Walborn a restricted lake for gas motors or a HP limit? I want to make an old man I know smile like that young man.


10hp limit


----------



## WETSHIRT (Jun 29, 2012)

whitey7 said:


> 10hp limit


Yo ******, Is it like Muskingum watershed lakes where you can use your 9.9 kicker as long as you don't use your big motor?


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

I thought you could do that on any restricted lake. Just as long as the running motor is legal. I see outboards often on nimisila, and that's electric only.


----------



## WETSHIRT (Jun 29, 2012)

whitey7 said:


> I thought you could do that on any restricted lake. Just as long as the running motor is legal. I see outboards often on nimisila, and that's electric only.


I think you are right. Thanks bro. I don't know if I'll ever get up there, but nice to know I can.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

And you have to be off the lake by dark. It's a Stark County Metroparks lake. Hours are sunrise to sunset or closes at 8:00PM depending on where you look.


----------



## Matt R (Jun 26, 2015)

Mission accomplished in Michigan. His first keeper Northern Pike! Same smile. What a week.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

Congrats to him!!! 
Must have a good teacher, good job


----------



## Matt R (Jun 26, 2015)

He should be teaching me with the fish he is catching. Lol. Love watching him have fun and enjoy the outdoors.


----------

